# pains after c-section



## louiser (Jan 16, 2005)

hi, hope you can help

i had an emergency c-section on august 5th last year after my midwife discovered (when i was 8cm dilated!) that i had placenta abruption- considered to be very dangerous for the baby
since then i have had constant painful twinges, which i initially understood to be the scar healing. however, these pains often cause me to stop what I'm doing and curl forward, the pains are very sharp and only seem to occur on the right hand side on my wound....
Also my partner and I have still not had full sexual intercourse and I find that incredibly painful and it feels like he's hitting something on the inside. I can no longer wait to go the toilet as I also find this very painful, as if my bladder is pressing on something which feels very tender.
I hope you can offer me some practical advice on this subject, i.e is this normal after a c-section??
Thank you


----------



## piercingqueen (Dec 30, 2004)

i have never had a c section but i would say to be in pain for so long after is not normal and i would be seeing you gp right away


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Loiuse

I had a section which I found still to be painful after a number of months.

However, you really need to go to your GP. Without you being examined, it is impossible to say over the internet why you have these pains.

jeanette.


----------



## laurensia (Nov 19, 2005)

Dear louiser,
Have you check your problem to your gynea

Cause it seem that you have secondary vaginismus.

from vaginismus.com I got :
Vaginismus is an involuntary contraction of the muscles surrounding the entrance to the vagina, making penetration impossible and/or painful. The primary muscle group involved is called the pubococcygeus (PC) muscle group.

Secondary Vaginismus
Occurs when a woman who had previously enjoyed sexual intercourse without pain, develops the vaginismus condition later, possibly following some trauma or surgery. She is no longer able to have intercourse, even though the physical concerns have been resolved.

Below is a true story of secondary vaginismus

ok hope my post can help you. I have quite same problem like you but mine is primary vaginismus

with love and peace

laurensia

from :http://www.christianitytoday.com/tcw/2004/006/13.62.html
When Sex Hurts
Thousands of married women suffer from undiagnosed vaginismus-but there is hope.
By Kate Cardwell

Some resources to start with are:

When a Woman's Body Says No to Sex-Understanding and Overcoming Vaginismus by Linda Valins (Penguin Books USA, Inc.)

A Woman's Guide to Overcoming Sexual Fear and Pain by Aurelie Jones Goodwin and Marc E. Agronin (New Harbinger Publications, Inc.)

Post heavily edited due to copyright infringement by member and also non approved advertising removed


----------

